#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Монастырь Дзогчен

## Karmashaya

Монастырь Дзогчен (тиб.: རྫོགས་ཆེན་དགོན་པ rdzogs chen dgon pa, кит. 竹庆寺 zhu qing si) является одним из главнейших монастырей традиции Ньиньгма Тибетского Буддизма. Монастырь находится в уезде Деге в Кхаме, Восточный Тибет (запад китайской провинции Сычуань). Сам монастырский комплекс располагается в удивительно красивой долине Рудам Читрам на высоте 4020 метров над уровнем моря. На юго-западе долина окружена горным массивом со священной вершиной Дордже Зилтром (5816 метров). 

Фотоотчет + информация о монастыре: http://kawachen.com/2012/06/26/%D0%B...7%D0%B5%D0%BD/

----------

Alekk (27.07.2012), AlekseyE (08.09.2012), Dorje Dugarov (30.06.2012), Echo (26.06.2012), Joy (26.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (12.08.2012), Александр Сергеевич (17.09.2013), Велеслав (20.07.2012), Джыш (27.06.2012), Дхармананда (30.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (27.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.06.2012), Саранка (19.08.2012), Топпер- (26.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2012), Юань Дин (31.08.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Спасибо, круто!

----------

